# I gotta ask....



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

This is killing me. I am trying to decide between a .204 or .223 rifle for predators. I live in CO, so ranges could be extended. Ammo availability is not an issue. I don't reload at this time. I am going with a Howa rifle. So brand of rifle is already confirmed. I already have a Howa in 6.5 Creed.

I want to see what people think about either round. Pros or cons.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## texaspredatorhunter (Aug 14, 2014)

This is how I feel about the 204. I think it's a neat round and fun to shoot, however it does not like any amount of wind in my opinion. It's fast as hell but so is a 22-250. Hornady cooked up some 35grain ntx superformance stuff that cooks at 4400-4450 or somewhere around that which is too fast for my liking even though I have a 1:14 twist barrel. So back to the original question I would go 223 over the 204. If you ever decide to reload there's a ton of 22 cal bullet options. Just my opinion though.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like the .204 mine shoots the 35gr Bergers and 39gr Sierras into one ragged hole. And it's like a laser. I find the 223 to be a bit on the anemic side. I will say that the 32gr bullets are IME to lightly constructed for coyotes. Although they do most ground squirrels and prairie dogs rather nicely.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Shot placement is important either way. I love the 204 and use it often. So much so that I sold my 223 bolt and opted for the 204. I still run an AR, which filled the void. I've had coyotes run off, shot with the 204 and the 223. So, shot placement is important. Ballistically, if you run the same weight bullet in a 204 and the 223, the 204 will be less affected by wind than the 223. In order to match wind deflections with the 204, the 223 would have to run a 65 grain bullet. This is because of the bullet length and diameter. The 204 running more efficient, with a longer bullet of 40 grains vs. a short fat 223 bullet in 40 grain. Make sense? If you want to run the 204, use the heavier bullets (I use 39 grain Sierras) and make your shot count. Something to think about is ammo availability, you can get 223 ammo anywhere. Not so with the 204. As for long range, neither round is suitable for extended range, but most (90%) of your average called in coyotes will be shot at 100 yards or less. The 204 reigns hell on those dogs.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I also have both, I agree with the 39gr Sierra bullets, forget about V-max in either caliber for coyotes. If you hit shoulder bone, its just a surface splatter. I use 39-40 gr in both calibers. Now for which one I use, lol

I mainly go by the weather, if I am all bundled up ( I get cold quick, must be age) I will use the R-15 in .223 because of the adjustable stock. If mild weather I then use the Savage .204


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

I've bad mouthed the 204 for years but IF and WHEN I buy another rifle it will be a 204. Supposed to be much more friendly than my 22 250

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Ok, so I went with a .204. I bought a slightly used (less than 100 rounds down bbl) Howa 1500 heavy barrel varmint in a bell and carlson medalist stock. I will post a pic once it arrives. I'm thinking that with the heavy barrel, it will lay waste to some p-dogs and also serve me well as a predator rifle. I plan on topping it with a 4-20 Burris Veracity FFP.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Great addition.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats , my .204 is a terror on prairie dogs !!! I have a mil dot on it that is adjustable and I know a mil dot is calibrated for 10x, but on 14x and using first dot down it is dead on at 400 yds


----------

